# HDTV Thread



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2008)

Would ya look at that, it's not a political oriented thread.  Yes, Hell has frozen over.

Actually I wanted to discuss the sweatshop conditions factory workers endure to make... 


Just kidding.   


No, who has an HDTV, and what kind do you have?


I'm interested in hearing some feedback about LCD/Plasma models within the last 2-3 years.  I just bought one, but I'm not going to show my 'hand' just yet.  I want to see who has what... and what's good or bad about it.


Hint:  I bought a model from one of the two top LCD manufacturer's.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been looking, but want a 42" with built in DVD
I think only Toshiba makes it, no one else


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nothing spectacular.  42" LG LCD .  I like it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I have been looking, but want a 42" with built in DVD
> I think only Toshiba makes it, no one else



How much do you have to spend?

I mean built in dvd... you must be looking at a CRT (*cringe*).  It better be an upconverting dvd player... or blu ray at least.



Oh, and damn this stupid format war... I lost when I bought an HD-DVD player during a fire-sale.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Nothing spectacular.  42" LG LCD .  I like it.



Not bad, LG is pretty solid from what I've read.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2008)

I just bought:







Samsung LN-T466F, 1080 P, 15000:1 Dynamic contrast ratio.  The blackest blacks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^
I have the same one except 40 inches.  Solid tube.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2008)

50" Panasonic Plasma
42" Samsung LCD
and two 24" Philips LCD that I got for $200 each


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^^^
> I have the same one except 40 inches.  Solid tube.



Any problems?  Firmware upgrade?

Do you have the cortex or trident chipset?

I've heard the newer cortex chipset has some issues until they release a new  firmware upgrade for it.  I think I'm getting a newer one with the cortex chipset.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2008)

I got an 32" Olevia for my room, not bad.

Once I move out of this place in a couple of months it is a 47" or bigger Sharp Aquos or Samsung.  I want one now but my roommate have a spastic dog that will demolish it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Any problems?  Firmware upgrade?
> 
> Do you have the cortex or trident chipset?
> 
> I've heard the newer cortex chipset has some issues until they release a new  firmware upgrade for it.  I think I'm getting a newer one with the cortex chipset.



I've gone cross-eyed.  I don't know what that means.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm considering getting one in the next few months when i move. I took a look a couple of weeks ago and prices were marked down something insane. e.g. 50" (or was it 55") Panasonic priced at $2999 was down to $1299  Most were marked down 50% or so!

Makes me wonder if prices have really come down or is there something new (tech wise) on the horizon and they are clearing out older stuff


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Any problems?  Firmware upgrade?
> 
> Do you have the cortex or trident chipset?
> 
> I've heard the newer cortex chipset has some issues until they release a new  firmware upgrade for it.  I think I'm getting a newer one with the cortex chipset.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've gone cross-eyed.  I don't know what that means.


Official Samsung LN-TXX61F/65F/66F Owner's Thread III - with *updated* first post. - AVS Forum

Don't muck with firmware unless you need to or you know what you are doing.

There's instructions to check firmware at the bottom of post 1 (of a 500+ post thread  )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 21, 2008)

This is not top technology, but what I was talking about






       Magnavox 32" LCD HD TV/DVD Player - 32MD357B/37                    

$899.99


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2008)

I just brought a 37" LCD Vizio and a Phillips 52" LCD.
I have yet to open up the Phillips but I love the Vizio.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2008)

I plan on buying the Yamaha 
RX-V661


7.1 Channel Digital Home Theater Receiver









7.1 Channel home theater receiver with an amazing array of features including Yamaha’s new SCENE, 1080p-compatible HDMI, improved YPAO sound optimization and iPod compatibility.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2008)

Then maybe some Definitive tech speakers.

Not these, they cost $1999  each.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to buy a 46" or 52" Samsung LCD HDTV, but the thing I'm most worried about is regreting the stereo system which I would buy along with it (I just don't know enough about stereos).


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> This is not top technology, but what I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it, what happens if the dvd player breaks?  You have to take the whole tv in to get it fixed


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I plan on buying the Yamaha
> RX-V661
> 
> 
> ...



I have this:


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> This is not top technology, but what I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For 100 dollars more you can get a Panasonic 42 inch plasma rated best in class, and for another 70 bucks you can get an upconverting DVD player.


Comparison Shopping and Product Review / Rating Search - RoboShopper.com  <-------


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> This is not top technology, but what I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Panasonic TH-42PX77U Flat-panel TV reviews - CNET Reviews


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Don't do it, what happens if the dvd player breaks? You have to take the whole tv in to get it fixed


I agree, another thing is to stay away from Magnavox.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> I have this:


This is the Onkyo right?
How is it?
How many watts?
RMS?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 22, 2008)

Still cant find one bigger than 37"


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This is the Onkyo right?
> How is it?
> How many watts?
> RMS?



It's pretty nice, it has an individual power supply for each channel, so if one blows, the whole unit doesn't need to be fixed, you can just replace the power supply or live with 6.1.  Right now I'm only using it with 3.1.  It's 100-110 watts per channel.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Sony 40" LCD 720p... bought about 3 weeks before the 1080p's plummeted in price.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 37" Westinghouse 1080p LCD. I got it about 10 months ago or so. Overall I like it very well. I use it as a PC monitor and for my 360. The only downside to me, as with all LCDs is lower resolutions look like shit.

I got mine shipped for $1200... You can now get the 42" model at Best Buy for $990 retail.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> I have a Sony 40" LCD 720p... bought about 3 weeks before the 1080p's plummeted in price.


720p's are not so bad.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> No, who has an HDTV, and what kind do you have?



My set up. TV is a 50" Panasonic 1080p:


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

What type of speaker is that?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> What type of speaker is that?



The big L and Rs? BnW 803D with diamond tweeters.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> 720p's are not so bad.



Oh not at all, I'm very happy with my tv... it's just always in the back of my mind.. "How would this look in 1080p???"


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> The big L and Rs? BnW 803D with diamond tweeters.


 
Nice, I'm looking to buy floor speakers my self.



busyLivin said:


> Oh not at all, I'm very happy with my tv... it's just always in the back of my mind.. "How would this look in 1080p???"


It is awesome. Especially with games and sports.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nice, I'm looking to buy floor speakers my self.
> .



Lots of great choices these days at all price points. Start with budget, take it from there. I listen to a lot of music, more music than movies, so my main L and R need to be top of the line to my ears for music. 

Those big BnW's need a lot of juice. The big amp on the bottom runs just those two:






The amp on top fills in the rest for movies.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

Is that a Carver amp?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Is that a Carver amp?



It's made by Anthem. It's a real beast. The lights dim when you first turn it on. I need to run a dedicated 15amp breaker for it, which I will do when I have the time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2008)

I used to have a big custom setup like that...  (Carver)

I actually had some big CerwinVegas which I promptly melted down with that Carver amp.

I replaced them with a pair of professional studio Monitors that I bought from a DJ
CervinVega as well with 18in SUBs...  I was very careful with the volume knob after that


Later, someone broke into my house and stole it all, and AAA screwed me on the adjustment.

I will never own another system like that.

Somewhere in a box I have a Bose Acoustimass set and a Sony digital receiver..
Once I get my Kitchen remodel cleaned up, ill set them up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> It's made by Anthem. It's a real beast. The lights dim when you first turn it on. I need to run a dedicated 15amp breaker for it, which I will do when I have the time.



Whats the output?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Whats the output?



500w per channel in 4ohm and it only goes up from there. Will do a stable 2 ohm load and is stable right to a short circuit. Few amps at any price can make that claim, this why the reviews for the amp are as good as they are.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> It's made by Anthem. It's a real beast. The lights dim when you first turn it on. I need to run a dedicated 15amp breaker for it, which I will do when I have the time.


You would make Tim Taylor from Home Improvement proud.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You would make Tim Taylor from Home Improvement proud.



I take my audio very seriously!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 23, 2008)

There is a list of things to look for in a tv, and 1080p is about the LEAST important thing to look for when considering picture quality.


Color accuracy, contrast ratio, black levels, scaling/processing all come before resolution in importance.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> There is a list of things to look for in a tv, and 1080p is about the LEAST important thing to look for when considering picture quality.
> 
> 
> Color accuracy, contrast ratio, black levels, scaling/processing all come before resolution in importance.


 
Long time no see Mr 'Dyl.  Where you been?

CRT's still handle black levels better than LCD's and plasmas.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> There is a list of things to look for in a tv, and 1080p is about the LEAST important thing to look for when considering picture quality.
> 
> 
> Color accuracy, contrast ratio, black levels, scaling/processing all come before resolution in importance.



Yup, below 50" it wont matter, and had I not got such a good price on the TV I got, would have purchased a well rated non 1080p plasma from Panasonic or Pioneer.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Long time no see Mr 'Dyl.  Where you been?
> 
> CRT's still handle black levels better than LCD's and plasmas.




Black levels aren't everything though.  It really comes down to personal opinion, and at the most, running software to tell you what 'looks' better.


I wonder if CRT blacks can still handle the new pioneer kuro extreme's blacks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2008)

*Westinghouse LTV-40w1 HDC 40.02 in. HDTV LCD TV TV/DVD Combo*


      Price Range: $1020 - $1020 at 1 store
      Welcome to the ultimate entertainment system, the Westinghouse 40â??? widescreen DVD combo with an integrated HDTV tuner and front slot load DVD player. Designed for maximum functionality and style efficiency this widescreen DVD combo features direct digital path to screen technology for optimal video performance and has the flexibility to be placed in an armoire or can be wall mounted.

             Featured Stores    Store Rating    Notes    Price    Total Price    







      84 store reviews               In Stock       FREE SHIPPING        
$1019.96


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> *Westinghouse LTV-40w1 HDC 40.02 in. HDTV LCD TV TV/DVD Combo*
> 
> 
> Price Range: $1020 - $1020 at 1 store
> ...





Don't trust the cheapest online stores.  Most are a scam.  I'd stick with nextag or CNET trusted seller, and with 4-5 star rating at least.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Don't trust the cheapest online stores.  Most are a scam.  I'd stick with nextag or CNET trusted seller, and with 4-5 star rating at least.



I was more worried about the quality of the unit, than $50-100 per site


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I was more worried about the quality of the unit, than $50-100 per site




If you have a thousand dollars to spend, go with a 42 inch panasonic plasma 720p.  It's one of the highest rated sets by CNET, even at that price.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> If you have a thousand dollars to spend, go with a 42 inch panasonic plasma 720p.  It's one of the highest rated sets by CNET, even at that price.



But I want the built in DVD -


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> But I want the built in DVD -


Just use duct tape.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 23, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> Anyone  know about using computer monitors as HDTVs? I'm in the process of getting a desktop, and thought I could save some space and money if I get a computer monior and use it as a hdtv, the one I've found so far is a viewsonic
> 
> ViewSonic® N3735w 37" Widescreen LCD HDTV/Monitor Combo at Office Depot.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe you would need a tuner, not so sure but I do know you can do the opposite.

Both of my LCD's have computer (RGB) connections.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I believe you would need a tuner, not so sure but I do know you can do the opposite.
> 
> Both of my LCD's have computer (RGB) connections.



My current tv has s-cables but the response time is horrible, no way I can pwn noobs in COD4 on it.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm going to buy this tonight.  What do you think?
Samsung HL-T5087S - 50'' New Slim Depth LED Engine Widescreen DLP HDTV - 1080p - 10,000:1 Contrast Ratio - 16ms Response Time- Black - HLT5087SX/XAA - Buy.com


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2008)

_fufu would give free HIV to everyone at open chat. _


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I'm going to buy this tonight.  What do you think?
> Samsung HL-T5087S - 50'' New Slim Depth LED Engine Widescreen DLP HDTV - 1080p - 10,000:1 Contrast Ratio - 16ms Response Time- Black - HLT5087SX/XAA - Buy.com




Why a projection?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah. that's a bad move.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Why a projection?



Its LED engine with mirrors.  It runs more efficiently.  Less electricity and does not get as hot as ones with bulbs.  The contrast ratio is awesome and its 1080p.  Its also the size I want and the right price.  LCD and Plasma are not the only options.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn thing sold out already.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Its LED engine with mirrors. It runs more efficiently. Less electricity and does not get as hot as ones with bulbs. The contrast ratio is awesome and its 1080p. Its also the size I want and the right price. LCD and Plasma are not the only options.


They are too bulky.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> They are too bulky.



O come on.  11 inches??? I'm not hanging it on a wall.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> O come on. 11 inches??? I'm not hanging it on a wall.


How much does it weigh?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> How much does it weigh?



I don't feel like looking it up but I'm sure you could pick it up.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I don't feel like looking it up but I'm sure you could pick it up.


I was looking into it also but the thought of having to carry them or losing floor space turned me off.
They are cheaper I must admit and they do look better than the rear projections of past.

I got rid of my 61'' RCA rear projection.....I gave it away to the first person willing to carry it out themselves.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I got rid of my 61'' RCA *rear* projection.....I *gave it away* to the first person willing to carry it out themselves.



__


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

It was too big and it didn't look so good anymore.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It was too big and it didn't look so good anymore.



__


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I was looking into it also but the thought of having to carry them or losing floor space turned me off.
> They are cheaper I must admit and they do look better than the rear projections of past.
> 
> I got rid of my 61'' RCA rear projection.....I gave it away to the first person willing to carry it out themselves.



Its nothing like the old projections.  They are dinosaurs.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Its nothing like the old projections. They are dinosaurs.


That they were. 
But why that choice? Is it the money?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That they were.
> But why that choice? Is it the money?



I have heard lots of bad things about plasmas.  I've heard good things about LCD's but they are expensive and I think this technology will last longer.  A guy at my work here has the same tv and really likes it.  I work in the broadcasting industry so everyone here knows what good video looks like and they he thinks it looks just as good as LCD's.  Check out some A/V forums and research all the different technologies.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

I forgot that was your field. 
I think plasma failed because of their past, the newer plasmas are better....but it's too late. 
Plasma lost the battle with LCD.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2008)

If price point is a concern, then in comparison to cheaper LCDs, DLPs would win.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Video: Shopping for an HDTV

Great info.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Choosing a Big-screen Projection TV




*Rear-projection HDTV advantages:*


*Manageable size and weight:* As mentioned above, the new breed of projection TV is much slimmer and lighter than old-school tube-based TVs. Still, many 50" microdisplay TVs aren't much deeper than a flat-panel TV on its stand. And surprisingly, microdisplay models can weigh _less_ than a flat-panel TV with the same screen size.
*Sharp, vivid picture with outstanding contrast and black level:* Microdisplay projection TVs can't match the deep black levels of tube projection TVs, but they can create much brighter images. And brightness and focus are spot-on from the screen's center all the way out to the edges, so the picture looks consistent from corner to corner.
*Not vulnerable to screen burn-in:* Microdisplay TVs don't use a phosphor-coated screen, so there's no chance of screen "burn-in" from sustained videogame or PC images, scrolling news tickers, etc.
*Replaceable lamp restores like-new picture quality:* The average consumer can easily replace the special high-powered lamp in a microdisplay TV in just a few minutes. The lamps typically have a rated life ranging from 5,000 to 10,000 hours, which works out to several years of normal use.
*Rear-projection HDTV disadvantages:*


*Viewing range isn't as wide as for flat-panels:* Microdisplay projection TVs are best viewed straight-on, because brightness, color, and contrast tend to look dimmer if you're sitting off to one side, or if you're standing up.
*Lamp requires periodic replacement:* A replacement lamp typically costs at least $200.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Choosing a Big-screen Projection TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lamp and the side view were 2 reasons why we didn't buy one, another reason was that we wanted to mount the tv high on a stand and most of the projection tv's we liked came with a base that sat on the floor or would sit way too high on the stand we had our eyes on.....


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> The lamp and the side view were 2 reasons why we didn't buy one, another reason was that we wanted to mount the tv high on a stand and most of the projection tv's we liked came with a base that sat on the floor or would sit way too high on the stand we had our eyes on.....



There is the bulb engine and LED engine.  LED's last 10,000x as long as the bulbs.  The one I posted has the LED engine.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> There is the bulb engine and LED engine.  LED's last 10,000x as long as the bulbs.  The one I posted has the LED engine.


Well they didn't have them back when I was in the market so nyah

Anyway now I'm saving for my new laser diode hologram projection tv, you thought red/blue 3d glasses were cool just wait till I teach them how to make these babies....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I just brought a 37" LCD Vizio and a Phillips 52" LCD.
> I have yet to open up the Phillips but I love the Vizio.



Here's the Phillips 52'', now I wish I had a bigger one.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 16, 2008)

wow .. nice.. Are you happy with your purchase, mino? I'm need to get one soon and have started to do some research on what to get. I'd _love _to get that 52" one but it would be too big for my apartment.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> wow .. nice.. Are you happy with your purchase, mino? I'm need to get one soon and have started to do some research on what to get. I'd _love _to get that 52" one but it would be too big for my apartment.



52'' at first did sound huge but now....it looks small.
Mind you I had a  61" rear projection TV so this looks sort of small now.

Take a look at them, you can even cut a box 52'' and place it on the wall to give you an idea of how it looks.

I'm happy but now I have to update my other componants, I thought my DVD had HDMI output and although I didn't really check but i was only getting a 460?? signal instead of at least a 760.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> 52'' at first did sound huge but now....it looks small.


Honestly it does look a bit small in the pic. It doesnt look as big as a 52". But then yours might be a larger room.



min0 lee said:


> Take a look at them, you can even cut a box 52'' and place it on the wall to give you an idea of how it looks.


Good idea! i'll try that. I spoke to a sales guy at a store and for my room he suggested 46". Similar to the online recommendations. My room is 10ft across, so given some space behind the tv and some behind the couch i would guesstimate that the distance between eyeball to tv screen is ~8ft. Not sure how good the resolution would look on a larger tv sitting that close.



min0 lee said:


> I'm happy but now I have to update my other componants, I thought my DVD had HDMI output and although I didn't really check but i was only getting a 460?? signal instead of at least a 760.


hhmm.. i need to look into all that stuff as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

The width across on that wall is a little over 9' at 112 inches.

The sofa is almost ten feet away.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 16, 2008)

40 inch bravia tuned up the contrast and brightness and so on and its pretty good 

the xbox on 1080p through hdmi looks the business


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> 52'' at first did sound huge but now....it looks small.
> Mind you I had a  61" rear projection TV so this looks sort of small now.
> 
> Take a look at them, you can even cut a box 52'' and place it on the wall to give you an idea of how it looks.
> ...


Did you go to an A/V forum and get the optimal settings yet?  There are geeks who post that stuff so you don't have to sit there and try to find the perfect contrast, etc....  I did it for all of my tv's and they get outstanding pictures....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Did you go to an A/V forum and get the optimal settings yet?  There are geeks who post that stuff so you don't have to sit there and try to find the perfect contrast, etc....  I did it for all of my tv's and they get outstanding pictures....



Not yet, do you have the links?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> 40 inch bravia tuned up the contrast and brightness and so on and its pretty good
> 
> the *xbox on 1080p through hdmi looks the business*



I can imagine.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

Vieope said:


> __





Vieope said:


> __



I just got that.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 16, 2008)

I just purchased a 50" Samsung plasma HDTV.  1080p.  I also bought the Samsung blu-ray with it.  I hung it the wall.  I will post a pic once my memory card gets here for my new 10.1megapixel 7x optical zoom Olympus camera.  Yeah I splurged a little bit after getting the Olympics paycheck.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Not yet, do you have the links?


I'd need the model number for specific info but you should search here I found all of my TV's settings here
Video Electronics - AVForums.com


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2008)

I got an LG 42" 1040p...
The slower one (60hz) which was on sale...


Finally retired my 20" CRT toshiba...
(for $60)


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll take anything that comes with one of these


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 17, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I can imagine.



it sucks for trying to upscale dvds though


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 17, 2008)

Still need to tuck the wires in a little better.  Wasn't to bad to put up.  Took about 3 hours to set it all up.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2008)

Noice!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 18, 2008)

Whats the distance from your tv to where you sit, doublebase?


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 18, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> Whats the distance from your tv to where you sit, doublebase?



12 feet.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 18, 2008)

Doublebase is a PIMP!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I got an LG 42" 1040p...
> The slower one (60hz) which was on sale...
> 
> 
> ...



We have the same TV, I've got the 120 tho.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 18, 2008)

did you guys buy insurance for the tv?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> did you guys buy insurance for the tv?



Yeah, I did. My first big electronic purchase, so I wanted all the bases covered.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2008)

No.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 18, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> did you guys buy insurance for the tv?


I bought all of ours at Sam's, my first one I didn't like how the blacks came out so returned it no questions asked, the second one didn't have quality sound for me so it went back.  Now my 3rd one, a 50'' isn't big enough, I might take it in and get a 60''.....   Nah, but I have been considering taking my 42" in the bedroom and putting it in my Study for gaming and moving the 50 into the bedroom then buying a new 60" for the living room.....
I now have two 23" LCD tv's as well, I've been thinking of taking one to work to use as my monitor...would that be overkill for Speadsheets?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'd need the model number for specific info but you should search here I found all of my TV's settings here
> Video Electronics - AVForums.com



I finally found it.

52PFL7422D/37


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2008)

Manic, why dont you stack all your monitors against one wall and play them together.. i.e. watch a movie on all monitors like you are watching the movie on a wall


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

I brought an after-market ambient backlighting kit and while it doesn't match the colors on screen it does look good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2008)

pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> pics?



Sure, I have to remember how to set the camera settings for the right exposure.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> Manic, why dont you stack all your monitors against one wall and play them together.. i.e. watch a movie on all monitors like you are watching the movie on a wall


If I wanted to watch on the wall I'd borrow the DLP projector from work.  I could have floor to ceiling images....


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 24, 2008)

what resolution are you guys running ur 360 through if you have one ?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

I remember a commercial about once you've bought something new the ads for something better start appearing. 

Sony to sell ultra-HD '4K' TV set in US stores | Comcast

Sony to sell ultra-HD '4K' TV set in US stores

NEW YORK ? High-definition TVs roughly quadrupled the resolution of the sets that came before them. Now, the industry is poised to do it again.

By December, U.S. stores will sell a TV set with four times the resolution of today's best HDTVs, Sony Corp. said Wednesday. The set will measure 84 inches on the diagonal, making the screen area four times as large as the common 42-inch set.
Executives said Sony will reveal the price of the set next week.

There is, for now, very little video content available that can take advantage of the higher resolution. With some work and know-how, a computer connected to the set can display video in the ultra-HD "4K" resolution. The set will also do its best to "upscale" TV, DVD and Blu-ray movies, so they look better.

Phil Molyneux, chief operating officer of Sony Electronics, said the situation was no different from the launch of the cassette tape, the CD or the DVD.
"We always get this question when we launch beautiful new technology: Where's the content?" Molyneux told journalists at an event in New York. "Did we bring the content to market? Yes, we did."

The exact resolution of the set is 3,840 by 2,160 pixels. It's known as "4K" because it has nearly 4,000 pixels on the horizontal edge. That compares with 1,920 by 1,080 pixels in "1080p" sets. More pixels allow TV makers to make bigger screens without compromising sharpness.

Sony makes digital projectors operating at 4K resolution for movie theaters.

The TV industry has been looking for a technology that will get consumers to upgrade their HDTV sets. Sales are slumping after an initial wave of upgrades from standard-definition sets, and 3-D sets attract only a small number of consumers.
Apple Inc. has slowly been quadrupling the resolution of its devices, starting with the iPhone 4 two years ago. This year, it released iPads and MacBooks with ultra-high-resolution screens.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

My CRT is finally burning out. I have been looking around at the brands when I am in the stores. I noticed a Vizio 1080p 120hz smart 47" last night. 

Does anyone have one from this brand? Do you like it or would you have passed in hindsight?


----------



## LAM (Jan 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> My CRT is finally burning out. I have been looking around at the brands when I am in the stores. I noticed a Vizio 1080p 120hz smart 47" last night.
> 
> Does anyone have one from this brand? Do you like it or would you have passed in hindsight?


 
I just picked up a 55inch LED 3D tv from Sam Club the other week for $1300...love it

55" LG 3D LED 1080p 120Hz HDTV w/ Wi-Fi - Sam's Club


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> My CRT is finally burning out. I have been looking around at the brands when I am in the stores. I noticed a Vizio 1080p 120hz smart 47" last night.
> 
> Does anyone have one from this brand? Do you like it or would you have passed in hindsight?



We had a Vizio for about 2 days, there was a bit of pixel lag making blurry pixelated ghosts in the black parts(made worse when stoned), so I took it back and got a Samsung.  My Phillips and Samsungs are the best I have had so far out of the many brands we've tried over the years.


----------



## [ PAIN ] (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

maniclion said:


> We had a Vizio for about 2 days, there was a bit of pixel lag making blurry pixelated ghosts in the black parts(made worse when stoned), so I took it back and got a Samsung.  My Phillips and Samsungs are the best I have had so far out of the many brands we've tried over the years.



I picked a Samsung. My monitor for the computer is Samsung and I have had it for a few years. The 46" had free shipping so it is on the way.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

I just had my circa '07 61" Samsung DLP LED shit the bed on me.  Its apparently an LED lighting problem and instead of replacing them, I bought my brother's bulb version of this same exact TV while he upgraded to a 65" LG 3D (which is bad ass BTW).  

We are having a gunite pool installed starting in a couple weeks so I didn't want to blow any extra play money on a fancy TV.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Samsung Gets a Head Start on Apple With Smart TVs

Looks like a "smart" watch isn't the only product Samsung will challenge Apple in this year. 

On Wednesday, the Korean company is introducing a new line of smart TVs that will make the TV interface more like that of a mobile device, said Tim Baxter, president of Samsung America. 

"There's been a great deal of that you see in smartphones and in tablets and so what we are introducing is a new line of smart TVs that really allow you to organize and curate content in ways similar to what you're doing on a smartphone or a tablet, for that matter," Baxter said.


Baxter said that Samsung's research revealed that 80 percent of tablet owners were using their devices to watch TV, so the company designed the new line of TVs to be more integrated with tablets. Users can control the TV with their tablet and share content between the two devices. 

Samsung has been making smart TVs for six years, but the company may have felt under pressure to release its new line early in the year because of speculation that Apple will roll out its own TV in the fall. 

However, Baxter said that Samsung isn't really concerned with what Apple or other competitors are doing. 
"Our focus isn't so much on what someone else is doing, but really about what we're creating," Baxter said.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a Sharp 60 inch led and I love it more than I love my wife . It is my baby


----------



## jadean (Mar 20, 2013)

Just picked up a vizio 55 3d lcd. Very nice and no problems so far.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Samsung's CES blog

Samsung CES 2014 | Samsung CES Blog


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Nobody Needs a New TV Anymore -- Daily Intelligencer


Because life is too short, I'm not attending this year's Consumer Electronics Show, the annual Vegas trade show for new tech gizmos of all stripes. But from early reports, it appears that this year's CES is shaping up to be a lot like all the others ? an orgy of improbable gadget prototypes, and mountains of drooling praise centered on one or two categories (this year, the Internet of Things and wearable computing appear to be the belles of the ball). And, as in most recent years, this year's biggest CES hype magnet is going to be the TV ? specifically, a pair of 105-inch, ultra-high-definition, curved-screen TVs released by LG and Samsung.

TVs are to CES as Ford cars were to the mid-century World's Fair ? it's hard to imagine the exhibition without them. But as the New York Times points out today, TV-makers are getting a little worried that nobody will buy their flashy new models, since nearly everyone has a perfectly functional TV already, and those who don't can get one cheaply. "The TV industry has innovated itself into a corner," the paper writes.


You'll see a lot of breathless reports from this year's CES about all the new ways TV-makers are trying to recapture the market's attention. LG is bringing back webOS, a failed product that promised to merge the TV and the computer back in 2009. Samsung is introducing a new TV remote that has a small trackpad on it. And both companies are talking up their new curved-screen displays, which apparently reduce glare and make it easier to see the screen from side angles. None of these are tremendously groundbreaking innovations, but then again, groundbreaking innovations may not be possible for TVs these days. 


The TV, like the computer mouse or the inkjet printer, has run up against a kind of creative asymptote. There was once a period when it made sense to upgrade your TV every few years, because the technology was improving by leaps and bounds. New models had HD, or USB ports, or just obviously better screen quality. But now, they've become something close to a commodity. You can get a 50-inch, high-def LED flat screen from a major manufacturer for well under $1,000. (Here's one for $648.) That's more than enough for most people. And unless you're a real screen geek, you probably won't notice all that much difference in a new model that costs six or eight times as much.


Incremental modifications may "trick rich people," as Farhad Manjoo puts it, into buying new TVs for a while. But TV-makers know they can't just sell new units to a handful of spec-obsessed die hards. In order to be profitable in the long run, they need lots of normal people to upgrade their sets every year. And so they're hoping that jamming ultra-high-definition screens and features like webOS into new sets will convince people that their old models are insufficient. This year's hope is that Internet-connected TVs will restore some momentum to a shrinking sector:



Over all, in the year that ended in November, TV makers sold $15.5 billion worth of sets in the United States in 2013, down about 4 percent from the same period in 2012, according to NPD. Worldwide, manufacturers shipped 155.4 million television sets in the first three quarters of 2013, down about 3.6 percent from the same period in 2012, according to NPD DisplaySearch.


The big problem facing these manufacturers, of course, is that most people don't care whether their TVs have 4K resolution or not. They want a TV that will look good at most angles, that mounts easily on a wall or has a functional stand attached, and that will last them more than a few years. The new features that do excite consumers ? YouTube compatibility, the ability to stream Netflix movies and Pandora stations, and the ability move videos seamlessly between a tablet or laptop and a TV ? already exist in relatively cheap add-ons that can be purchased separately and attached to your existing TV, rather than upgrading.


I'm a fairly good case study for the TV industry's problems. I bought a new TV three years ago, when I moved to a new apartment and wanted a slightly bigger screen to fill out an empty wall. And since then, I've added some features ? an Xbox for games and DVDs, a Roku for streaming Netflix and Amazon videos, a universal remote. But I haven't even considered buying a new TV altogether.


In fact, unless my current one breaks, I can't think of a reason I would ever buy a new TV. My current model (a 42-inch Samsung) isn't top-of-the-line, but it works fine. I watch most short videos on my laptop or iPad, I don't have cable, and I don't watch enough Netflix movies on my TV to care whether I could be getting a slightly better color balance, or slightly less glare, on an expensive new model. Unless the TV industry can find a way to force obsolescence on its old products ? like making new models of devices like the Roku incompatible with TVs made before 2011 ? the appeal of new models will be limited to TV addicts and people with too much disposable income.


So if you're at this year's CES, don't be fooled by the smiles of excited TV executives introducing flashy new models with curved screens and cornea-busting resolutions. Under the surface, they're panicking ? and they should be.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2016)

OMG

Samsung with World's Largest 170" SUHDTV - Abt CES 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2018)

The Wall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHV7esppYzg


----------

